# Tummy ache in 2ww



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi

I am taking 75mg aspirin, 20mg prednisolone and 3 lots of cyclogest a day. I am day6p3dt.  I have tummy ache, almost like I have a bug ( I haven't) or the discomfort you get when you haven't eaten in ages.  I am eating often though!  Do you think it could be the prednisolone?  I have been taking them now for 9 days.  

Thanks

Bethan


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bethan,

Hard to say for sure but gastrointestinal discomfort/irriation is common with both aspirin and prednisolone (worse if you are taking both together). Try and make sure you take both first thing in the morning with or just after a decent sized breakfast as this might help to lessen discomfort. If it gets worse or doesn't improve at all then do speak to clinic/prescriber as you should be checked to make sure they aren't causing damage to your stomach lining.

Lots of     for 2ww
Maz x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Maz, I really appreciate youir response.  Thankfully it has improved.  I had been off my food a bit but, now i'm eating better agian, the discoumfort has gone.

Thanks again

Bethan xx


----------

